
ECB [EuroCentralBank] takes on PayPal with instant payment system - bbulkow
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-ecb-policy-mersch/ecb-takes-on-paypal-with-instant-payment-system-idUKKCN1NZ1GG
======
bbulkow
Interest statement: I've been personally involved because my company's
database plays a key role. But the launch of this is of greater interest as
well.

